# Porsche Rear calipers can be used on front for a MK4?



## Bo0sted_Rafi (Feb 24, 2009)

Well guys, i searched info about if the rear porsche boxter calipers can be used in the front of a VW mk4 vr6? the calipers looks similar 

























Can anybody has info about this? still looking to know if i need 12.3 rotors or 13.1? any info, let me know


----------



## DENNIK (Apr 7, 2008)

boxter non S front or boxter S rear will work with 312x25 mm rotors(a8 or tt225). but boxter s rears have smaller pistons=> less stopping power


----------



## Bo0sted_Rafi (Feb 24, 2009)

But its a really nice upgrade considering the money invested in it vs R32 2 pistons calipers upgrade??


----------



## DENNIK (Apr 7, 2008)

increased stopping power, better brake pedal response, nice looking calipers:thumbup:


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

now what do u do for rotors keep the stock ones??


----------

